# Kein "Rambo 5" mit Sylvester Stallone



## CarolaHo (15. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kein "Rambo 5" mit Sylvester Stallone* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kein "Rambo 5" mit Sylvester Stallone


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2016)

Ist vielleicht auch besser so. Ein 70 jähriger Nahkämpfer gegen eine Horde Soldaten die maximal halb so alt sind wie er wirkt nicht mehr wirklich realistisch (obwohl Rambo und Realismus eh so ein Thema für sich ist).

Es ist gut daß das Kapitel "Rambo" somit (zumindestens vorerst?) für mich geschlossen ist. Ob eine Serie mit einem neuen Hauptdarsteller an die Ikone Sly herankommen kann ist in meinen Augen noch echt fraglich. Das riecht mir nach dem Ausschlachten einer Markenikone. Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als würde man ein Reboot von Die Hard ohne Bruce Willis starten.

Wobei man ja auch Rocky ohne Sly (außer als Nebenfigur) neu gestartet hat. Ob der Film allerdings etwas taugt weiß ich echt nicht. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2016)

Sowohl er als auch Arnie sollten ihre kurzlebige Comeback-Phase langsam beenden und sich dem Action-Genre fernhalten. Zuletzt haben die keine großen Hits landen können, vor allem Arnie war in seinem jüngsten Solo-Filmen das reinste Kassengift. Selbst der letzte *Terminator* war - wenn auch kein Flop - nicht erfolgreich genug, so dass dieses Franchise erneut auf unabsehbare Zeit auf Eis liegt. Und einen neuen *Predator* mit ihm muss ich nicht wirklich haben.
Da halte ich Stallones Entscheidung für absolut richtig, er sieht es ja selbst ein dass er nicht mehr kann.

Sly hat immerhin Charakterrollen-Qualitäten, wie zuletzt in *Creed* gesehen. In leisen Filmen könnte er demnach noch einiges bringen. Diese Stärke hat Kollege Schwarzenegger wiederum nicht.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2016)

sollte nicht eh ne Rambo TV Serie kommen?
Naja, einen weiteren Teil braucht das wirklich nicht, sonst wird das so ne lächerlichkeit wie Seagull


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> sollte nicht eh ne Rambo TV Serie kommen?


Ja, aber mehr über einen angeblichen Nachwuchs von John. J. 
Aber von der Idee hat sich Stallone bereits distanziert, und mal ehrlich, ohne Sly riecht das jetzt schon nach Quotenflop. Da hilft auch der Name Rambo im Serien-Titel nix.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2016)

Soll quasi einen Rambo II einführen. Einen Sohn. Aber das riecht stark nach Ausschlachtung einer Marke, weil der Hauptprotagonist nicht mehr kann.

Übrigens hatte Sly auch gute Rollen in Filmen wie Copland oder Fist-Ein Mann geht seinen Weg. Solche Rollen würden auch noch in seinem Alter funktionieren. Aber keine Rolle eines 70 Jährigen der mit umgeschnallter M60 eine komplette Division niedermäht. Das wäre dann lächerlich.

Arnie hat den Absprung zu früh vollzogen und kam zu spät wieder zurück. Was noch einigermaßen funktioniert sind halbe Persiflagen wie The Expendables. Aber auf Dauer gesehen ? Der letzte Terminator war nicht schlecht. Auch die Hommage an den 1. Teil (mit 2 Arnies im Zweikampf). Aber ob Arnie in 2-3 Jahren wenn ein weiterer Teil dran wäre immer noch kann ? Ich weiß es nicht. Immerhin ist er auch in Slys Alter.

Man hätte imho nach Teil 3 einen deutlich besseren Teil bringen müssen wie es Salvation war und dann den Endfight. So hat man mit Genesys wieder eine Art Reboot gebracht, so daß die Filmreihe Terminator wie in einer Art Zeitschleife gefangen ist und nicht zu einem Ende kommt.


----------

